# Sticky  CFIDS/ME Frequently Asked Questions



## M&M

*The information provided here refers to the disease ME. Though we will sometimes call it ME/CFS to help members who are less familiar with the disease to be able to follow our conversations, the information still refers to the specific neurological disease entity M.E. *Is Chronic Fatigue Syndrome known by other names? Some people do refer to CFS by the following names...*ME* - Myalgic Encephalomyeltis or Myalgic Encephalopathy*CFIDS* - Chronic Fatigue Immune Dysfunction Syndrome*What's in a name? What is the deal? Is it CFS, CFIDS, or ME? *http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/thetermi...gyexplained.htmhttp://www.meassociation.org.uk/content/view/89/83/*What is it? *It is not chronic fatigue, which is a symptom common to many medical conditions. It is a distinct illness that affects the immune, endocrine and nervous systems. The World Heath Organisation classifies ME/CFS as a neurological illness (like Multiple Sclerosis).ME, the medical facts, abbreviated - http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/memedfactsssummary.htmME, the medical facts, longer version - http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/methemedicalfacts.htmRead this article comparing ME and MS: http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/mevsms.htm*Why are some ME patients sicker and more limited than others?*http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/houseboundandbedbound.htm*How common is ME/CFS?*ME affects around 240,000 people in the UK - that's 1 in 250 people. *What causes it?*http://www.immunesupport.com/chronic-fatig...rome-causes.htmME onset, and possible triggers - http://www.mefreeforall.org/Onset-of-M-E-p...ers.1325.0.html*How is it diagnosed?*There are a series of clinical tests that can confirm or rule out an ME diagnosis. Anyone who is suspected of having ME/CFS should have a number of routine blood tests by their GP as well as more specialized scans to confirm the diagnosis. Brief review of diagnostic criteria - http://www.meassociation.org.uk/content/view/90/83/1/4/Tests helpful in making a diagnosis - http://www.meassociation.org.uk/content/view/90/83/1/3/http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/testingforme.htm*Common Myths About ME/CFS*http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/themythsaboutme.htm*What course is it likely to take? *The symptoms usually are most severe in the first year or two. Thereafter, the symptoms typically stabilize and then persist chronically, wax and wane, or improve. Some patients partially recover, some fully recover, and others recover and relapse. Current studies indicate that if a patient sees no progress made within the first 5 years of becoming ill, they will most likely not experience a meaningful recovery.http://www.meassociation.org.uk/content/view/89/83/1/2/*What do I need to know about doctors and ME/CFS?* http://www.prohealth.com/me-cfs/basics.cfm...rid=77&#-77AMA's Doctor Finder - http://webapps.ama-assn.org/doctorfinder/home.htmlCo-Cure's Good Doctor list (listed by country and state) - http://www.co-cure.org/Good-Doc.htm*What can I do to manage this Brain Fog (cognitive dysfunction)?*Clearing the fog, coping with cognitive dysfunction.... http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...in%20Fog%20tip/Cognitive dysfunction in MS - http://ms.about.com/od/signssymptoms/a/cognitive_over.htm*My relative, friend or lover doesn't understand what I'm going through; what can I tell them?* http://uk.geocities.com/fallen_from_the_stars/judge.htmlhttp://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/whatmefeelslike.htm*I'm a relative, friend or lover of a patient - what can I do?*Letter to "normals" - http://www.fibrohugs.org/index.php?option=...&Itemid=239Info for carers, family and friends - http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/informat...s.htm#283486901*A Great Essay On Living With Chronic, Invisible Illness:*http://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/navigati...SpoonTheory.pdf*Tips on living successfully with ME*http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/helpyhints.htmhttp://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/tips_and_articles/*Please report broken links to M&M using the PM function or email.*


----------

